# I have officially given up



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 15, 2007)

: if she were pregnant from the Texas jack she would now be OVER FIFTEEN MONTHS  . so either she lied to Bonnie :nono: or she somehow got with one of our boys after she came here (although we are very careful about that so i don't really think so!)

so i guess we are done for the year, Eve and Ellie Mae are our only two foals this season. :saludando:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 15, 2007)

:new_rofl: LOL Susan

I knew she had eaten a Watermelon Seed at 13 months.

She is HUGE !!!! :no:

What is in there ?


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]just when you give up that's when it will happen



: or maybe she just really wanted to be pregnant. how about a blood test? i would just have to know for sure



: ...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i am going to keep an eye on her still that's for sure... but i am afraid that she is just FAT from all the "mare and foal" she was getting in preparation for the baby that was supposed to be in there. i took her out of the foaling pen and put her back in with the herd but will keep an eye on her udder just in case.


----------



## jdomep (Jul 15, 2007)

: Well Elvis did breed Gracie through a fence so may that did happen


----------

